# Roman Fritz's Vlog



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2013)

Roman Fritz has signed with Universal. His English is pretty good.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2013)

Tour of the gym


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2013)

Trailer for the 2nd Roman Fritz Week

Preview Roman Fritz Week die 2te


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

Roman Fritz Week part 1 Shoulders

Roman Fritz Week die 2te Teil 1 Schultern


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2013)

Part 2 Back

Roman Fritz Week die 2te Teil 2 R?cken


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2013)

Part 3 Arms

Roman Fritz Week die 2te Teil 3 Arme


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2013)

Part 4 Calves and Hamstrings

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/d...an-fritz-week-die-2te-teil-4-waden-beinbeuger


----------



## kboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Good addition to the Animal Team, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2013)

#3


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2013)

Part 5 Legs

Roman Fritz Week die 2te Teil 5 Beine


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2013)

Guest posing at the East German Championships


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2013)

*He was denied his pro card due to the newer guidelines. *

Keine Pro Card f?r Roman Fritz

No Pro Card for Roman Fritz 
 New rule change for the professional status  

Translation:

After Roman Fritz at the Arnold Amateur in spring won bronze, and finally the men's overall victory in the German Championship won, saw his career planning actually the Pro Card and start at the FIBO Pro or Pro Prague in 2014 before.

Through his medal place the Pro Card seemed himself to be just a formality, the IFBB but which had in 2011 rules amended accordingly , that only medal places entitle at a Continental or World Championships or at the Arnold Amateur competition for the Pro Card.

Why do we only quite economical pro cards distributed in the rest of the world, while eg. alone at the Nationals in the U.S. are Pro Cards awarded 60, the IFBB President Dr. Rafael Santonja told us personally in the interview , when we interviewed him last spring to control then current Pro Card.

The desire of Roman Fritz after the Pro Card He was denied his request now submitted, however.

Apparently that has the 2011 scheme changed again and his third place finish at the Arnold Amateur is now no longer sufficient. Although he also has are his world overall title as a junior in the book - the title was enough for his time Daniel Hill to allow the Pro status - however, the more career just this Daniel Hill perhaps reason enough for the IFBB, this is a one-time process be left in the IFBB history.

"The IFBB is of the view that the logical continuation of the junior class is the men's class of amateurs, not the Pro status," say it to from the IFBB Headquarters.

The DBFV was the rule change so far unknown, however, managing director Guido Falk and DBFV President Erich Janner best endeavors have been used for novel - but not with the corresponding result.

The new scheme for the Pro Card

The new system provides for the Pro Card only for the overall winner of the Arnold Amateur competitions and the Olympics before, and for the TOP 3 in the men's overall winner piercing the World Cup. The change apparently exists already for at least one year ...

What has been the Pro Card, you can read here (but still with the old qualification rules).

For Roman Fritz means that he must again make a run in the amateurs, to secure the Pro Card.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2013)

A quick update video to clear up all the rumors that have been going around about me not getting my pro card.
In short: The IFBB has changed the qualification standards for the 2014 contest season for european athletes. Only Overall winners at international amateur shows, such as the Arnold Classic, Mr. Olympia, World Championships etc., may obtain an IFBB Pro Card. This means that my Top 3 placing at the Arnold ?13 and my overall national german title aren?t enough anymore.

I?m not going to complain, cry, or be angry about that. I?ll get back into the gym and reclaim what has almost been mine. IFBB PRO STATUS!

My first attempt will take place at the Amateur MR. O in Prague, Czech Republik in June 2014...


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2014)

16 weeks out of the Amateur Olympia June 7 2014

Shredding Back, Bis, and Delts with Roman Fritz


----------



## betterlife (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes,I agree.  Thanks for the advice..


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2014)

The Rising

runtime 27 minutes

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/8...b-pro-roman-fritz-olympia-amateur-europe-2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2014)

NJ Animal Barbell Club Event 6/23

Animal will be holding a special NJ ABC event with special guest, IFBB Pro Roman "Rex" Fritz. Wear your Animal gear with pride. Admission is free.



Location: Ron Capodanno&#146;s World's Fitness

   23 North Main Street

   Milltown, NJ 08850


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2014)

Roman "Rex" Fritz: Off-Season Legs


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2014)

"Roman Revealed" Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2014)

Yard Work with IFBB Pro Roman "Rex" Fritz


----------



## The-Doctor (Sep 7, 2014)

dudes in an amazing shape but I most say; as much as I love universal I have to say that I wish they improved some of their formulas.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2014)

Roman Revealed: Part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2014)

Roman Revealed: Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2014)

Roman Revealed: Part 3


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2014)

Chest at Muscle Beach Featuring Roman "Rex" Fritz


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2015)

Animal: I Want To Be A Legend


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2015)

Roman "Rex" Fritz: Destroying Arms At Diamond Gym


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2015)

NutritionFirst in Bern


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2015)

UnCAGED: Make It Work with Roman "Rex" Fritz


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2015)

Roman "REX" Fritz: Building Your Back with Chin-Ups


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2015)

"Big on a Budget" #3 with Roman "Rex" Fritz


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2015)

The Animal Underground: Roman "Rex" Fritz, Chest Day

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG5UaKFHLQo


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2015)

Roman Fritz - Video Series - Episode 003 (Deutsch) 

Leg training at Universal in NJ


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2015)

Roman Fritz - Training Series - Episode 004 PART 1 (in German)


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2015)

Roman Fritz - Training Series - Episode 004 PART 2 (in German)


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2015)

Roman Fritz - Video Series - Episode 005 - COOKIES! (in German)


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2016)

Roman Fritz - Video Series - Episode 006 Part 1 - Beine (In German)


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2016)

Huge On A Hundred With Roman Fritz


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2016)

Roman Fritz - Video Series - Episode 006 Part 2 - Squats (In German)


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2016)

Roman Fritz - Video Series - Episode 006 Part 3 - (In German)


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2016)

Annihilating Chest with Roman "Rex" Fritz and Gary "G-Six" Turner


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2016)

The Animal Underground: Roman "Rex" Fritz, 2am Bicep Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2016)

DOUBLE IMPACT with Roman "Rex" Fritz, Session #1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2016)

DOUBLE IMPACT with Roman "Rex" Fritz, Session #2


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2016)

The Animal Underground: Roman "Rex" Fritz, Strict Squat Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2016)

The Animal Underground: Roman "REX" Fritz, The Military Press


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2016)

Roman In Rio: Accessory Back Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2016)

NO LIMIT With IFBB Pro Bodybuilder Roman Fritz: Food Shopping Without A Budget


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2016)

The Animal Underground: Roman "Rex" Fritz, 5 by 5 Chest Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2016)

The Animal Underground: Roman "REX" Fritz, Forearm Blitz Training


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2016)

The Animal Underground: Roman "Rex" Fritz, Weighted Chest Dips

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Et4tz9BkSoM


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2016)

LEG DAY: Apollon Gym at Edison, NJ with Roman "REX" Fritz 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwAh8SpHRHQ


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2016)

The Animal Underground: Roman "Rex" Fritz, Do What Is Working For You 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SGmv8q5RGs


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2017)

The Animal Underground: Heavy Superset Back Training with Roman "REX" Fritz 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJVPSZd_ST8


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2017)

Chasing The Pain with Roman Fritz and Vincenzo Masone 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJTg0Qjv4jQ


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2017)

The Animal Underground: Roman Fritz Leg Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2017)

Chasing The Pain Part II with Roman Fritz and Vincenzo Masone 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReON9Kj-rpI


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2017)

Scorching Chest, Shoulders and Triceps with Roman Fritz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPLNQ27zKnU


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2017)

Moscow Part 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nkWM-dOY7U


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2017)

Russia part 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYsd4I6MKK8


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2017)

Russia part 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDMrPYa9PX8


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 12, 2017)

Great sharing!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2017)

Andrey Skoromny and Roman Fritz train Legs in Moscow

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGvJS0JrczM


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass and Rex Sculpting Shoulders at FIBO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2PSDiqhIaA


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2018)

Roman Fritz Indy Pro 2018 Part 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pglleMbxh8Y


----------



## baolauswifty2790 (May 16, 2018)

*Buy Real documents online*

Good website selling real documents online: w w w. buyrealpassport.cc


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2018)

The Animal Underground: Roman "REX" Fritz Back and Shoulders

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6QQ2M5tATU


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2018)

Passion Power Purpose | Pull Session with Roman Fritz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK9NBCTVWLA


----------

